# Signal TailGunner 166



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

This is my first review, please bear with me. I love AngrySnowboarder, so I'm going to try to use his format. This isn't his review, so don't let my use of his format fool you into believing this review is as valid as his. It is not. BurtonAvenger, I've been hoping you'll get your hands on the new Signal gear for awhile. If you're reading this Signal, hook up Our Host yo!

Board: Signal TailGunner

Size: 166

Camber Option: Camber underfoot, Rocker at the tips

Bindings: Union Force, Flux TM

Stance: varied, often @ 21.5 Wide 21 Positive 3 Goofy

Boots: Ride Insano 12

My Weight: 210lbs

Resort: Arapahoe Basin, Keystone, Breckenridge, Vail, Beaver Creek

Conditions: Everything from deep pow to icy bombers to springtime slush

Flex: Fairly stiff directional all mountain flex. I felt there was enough torsional flex to be able to play with the sidecut and be nimble side to side and in the trees.

Stability: Very stable at high speeds and over varying snow conditions. Confidence inspiring for sure.

Ollies: The tail is short and rockered, but skate style ollies feel snappy. Plenty of pop to ollie over obstacles in the trees.

Pop On Jumps: I don't really hit park jumps, but rollers and side hits feel huge. Hardpack landings yield a satisfying slap with immediately good grip. Pow landings feel stable and centered. It's much easier to avoid going over the bars.

Butterability: This nose is huge and blunted....180 nose butters feel easy and stable. Not gonna do much with that tail but manual.

Jibbing: This board handled the few log jibs I threw at it. I'm not a big jibber, and I feel like the tail gunner might not be either, but what do I know. It's certainly on the stiffer side. 

Carving: What a ripper! The 166 has a huge effective edge. Short or long carves, the tail gunner puts an edge down and keeps it there. Holding through serious G forces seems effortless. For how wide this board is, I felt like it was nimble side to side. I'm in love with this sidecut and flex pattern. 

Rider in Mind: Me? lol. This is basically a Baldface pro deck. That's its target rider- back and slack country specialists. I was delighted by how well it carves and charges when there's no powder to be had. It made spread out resorts like Vail much more enjoyable than on my previous powder boards. 

Personal Thoughts: This board is amazing. It charges harder than my charging deck, and it floats my weight better than my pow deck. They have been replaced! That nose won't sink, and it surfs through the Colorado trees all day. However, I wouldn't mind trying the 158 in the tighter trees. I think the split would be amazing as well. Signal had a subscription service that allowed me to buy this deck last season when I realized it wasn't going to stop snowing. Probably was the best choice I made all year. I don't even resent the payments now that summer's here. The construction is top notch, and the base is fast, hard and durable. Thanks Signal!


----------



## powderjunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

Appreciate the review. Looking at picking this board up as my powder/tree board. What are you dimensions? Is am 6 5 and weigh about 220. Think I may go with the 162.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I'm 6 3, and 220 pounds as well. I was torn between the 166 and the 158, and went with the larger. I was wishing it was made in a 162, and this year it is! I think you'll be fine on the 162, especially in the trees.


----------



## powderjunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

would it also work for some freeride? I currently have a Lib Tech Orca and am thinking about switching it out for the Tailgunner. I like the fact that the Tailgunner has S-Camber as opposed to just straight RC like the Orca. I have a never summer i have owned for a while so pretty familiar with the RC profile. Kind of worried that RC isnt going to be able to do the things I am looking for. Going to Big Sky and Bridger Bowl in January so need something that can handle gnarly terrain, powder, and trees.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I really appreciate the s camber. The camber under the tail gives more power and control when you need it. I feel more confident charging both steeps and trees on the Tailgunner than on my 166 Flagship. The float from that massive nose is really really good still.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

powderjunkie said:


> would it also work for some freeride? I currently have a Lib Tech Orca and am thinking about switching it out for the Tailgunner. I like the fact that the Tailgunner has S-Camber as opposed to just straight RC like the Orca. I have a never summer i have owned for a while so pretty familiar with the RC profile. Kind of worried that RC isnt going to be able to do the things I am looking for. Going to Big Sky and Bridger Bowl in January so need something that can handle gnarly terrain, powder, and trees.


What did you decide?

I'm super curious what reviews will be like for the signal tailgunner split and the new signal wow. They don't seem to be sending much around for reviews. Sort of a bummer. Would have loved to see angry review the yup and the omni a few years down the line.


----------



## powderjunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

ridethecliche said:


> What did you decide?
> 
> I'm super curious what reviews will be like for the signal tailgunner split and the new signal wow. They don't seem to be sending much around for reviews. Sort of a bummer. Would have loved to see angry review the yup and the omni a few years down the line.


I went with the Orca.... more because there were more reviews on it than the Tailgunner. Dont want to risk spending $500 on a board I don't end up liking.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Yeah... I wish there were a few good reviews of them out there by the likes of angry or such...

Hope you're digging the orca!


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

To continue to be a shill....
I just realized that the old model tailgunner is 300 bucks right now and available in a 148 and 166.








TailGunner 2019


**ALL SIZES ARE PRE ORDERS SHIPPING 4/1** We teamed up with one of the best crews in the industry, the guides at Baldface Lodge in Nelson, BC to build one of the most epic backcountry powder and all terrain resort boards you’ll ever ride. When you set up a round table with the guys riding powder...




signalsnowboards.com






What I'm trying to say is that if you want to make a DIY split kit, this is a pretty solid options. 300 for the board, 160 for the voile DIY kit.... profit? Probably the cheapest way to go outside of getting a steal on something used.

Editing this.... Signal2020 will get you 20% off right now. So... 240 before shipping. FML I'm so tempted.


----------



## powderjunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

ridethecliche said:


> To continue to be a shill....
> I just realized that the old model tailgunner is 300 bucks right now and available in a 148 and 166.
> 
> 
> ...


I would do it. 240 for a solid board.... Good deal.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Code is signal2020 for anyone interested. 

I don't need a pow board on the ice coast lol


----------



## powderjunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

ridethecliche said:


> Code is signal2020 for anyone interested.
> 
> I don't need a pow board on the ice coast lol


Yuck. Can you even snowboard this year??


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

powderjunkie said:


> Yuck. Can you even snowboard this year??


Haha, what do you mean? I've already been out 11 times this year.

When I'm stuck at work there's an indoor place that just opened in jersey that I might hit up to keep working on technique and form etc. I'm a medical intern so schedule is a bit rough.

Hoping to get like 25-30 days this year.


----------



## steeznuts (Dec 8, 2018)

Hey folks, I just wanted to tack on a quick review since there isn't that much info about this board out there...

Summary: Love this thing! I picked up the 162 ahead of a 11 day trip out west. This board performed so well I didn't even bother to ride the other board I brought with me.

Comparable boards I own: Jones Mountain Twin, Billy Goat, Super 8

Other impressions:


The board is light and gives back a lot of energy when you flex it. That combined with the size and stiff-ish flex give a good balance of stability, feel of the snow, and pop.
It's a charger, loves to go fast and it gives the rider lot of confidence
At the same time it is very dynamic, you aren't locked into any particularly type of riding style. It charges hard when you get over the front foot and and surfs when you get over the back. I was surprised and pleased with how well it handled snaking through bumps/trees and just cruising around the resort. It was really remarkable how much the personality changed just by shifting your weight a little.
Fun to carve on hard pack. I felt like it could just throw all my weight over the edge and it would catch me. Pretty quick edge to edge as well, I never really struggled to get it to turn even at slower speeds.
Great in pow, floated me easily (205lbs) and performed well in both bottomless and tracked out snow. (This was the main trait I was looking for when I bought it, I wanted a board that worked well for an entire resort-style deep pow day.)
Landing jumps and drops felt good. While the board is pretty set back the there is a still a good amount of tail there to catch you.


----------



## steeznuts (Dec 8, 2018)

Also if anyone is looking at this board online, note that the main picture of the 2020 tailgunner on the signal site shows the inserts in the wrong place: Look at the split, 2019 model, or any of the alternate pictures of the 2020. Those will give you a more accurate depiction of how set back the board is.


----------



## carson (Jan 19, 2020)

Hey, i am a big park rider but have recently been obsessed with pow. my park board is a 152, if i got the 148 tail gunner would i be fine?


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Yes, the Tailgunner can be sized down a little. It's wider than normal. You should be fine. It's not really volume shifted though.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

carson said:


> Hey, i am a big park rider but have recently been obsessed with pow. my park board is a 152, if i got the 148 tail gunner would i be fine?


What's your height, weight, and boot size? I'd reach out to the signal folks online and see what they suggest as well.


----------



## carson (Jan 19, 2020)

carson said:


> Hey, i am a big park rider but have recently been obsessed with pow. my park board is a 152, if i got the 148 tail gunner would i be fine?





ridethecliche said:


> What's your height, weight, and boot size? I'd reach out to the signal folks online and see what they suggest as well.


5’10, 135 pounds and size 10 boot. i emailed signal and DMed mark but mood response


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Its a holiday weekend. 

You can try on Instagram too.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

For anyone interested in their boards, the signal2020 code still seems to work if you're buying outright.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

steeznuts said:


> Hey folks, I just wanted to tack on a quick review since there isn't that much info about this board out there...
> 
> Summary: Love this thing! I picked up the 162 ahead of a 11 day trip out west. This board performed so well I didn't even bother to ride the other board I brought with me.
> 
> ...


Hey how does it compare to the Super 8? Both are on my short list. I'm looking to go ~166-168cm for my next board and choices start to get limited in those sizes.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Snagged the split. Have a lot of other shit I need to buy now! [emoji23]

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

smellysell said:


> Snagged the split. Have a lot of other shit I need to buy now! [emoji23]
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk



Can't wait for your review


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

ridethecliche said:


> Can't wait for your review


Will be a while. Trying to piece bindings, skins, beacon, etc together and remain married haha. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## steeznuts (Dec 8, 2018)

Jimi7 said:


> Hey how does it compare to the Super 8? Both are on my short list. I'm looking to go ~166-168cm for my next board and choices start to get limited in those sizes.


They have somewhat similar goals and geometry but they have very different rides.

I found the super 8 to be a bit idiosyncratic. It is picky about how you initiate and shape turns, but then rewards you when you do everything just right. I don't like it so much for trees, steeps, and variable snow for this reason. It is loads of fun to carve off the back foot on groomers, it has a tighter sidecut and snaps hard transitioning from edge to edge....A bit of tweaker at speed though. Pow performance is good, and standing all the way back in the sidecut is actually pretty fun. Overall I always have fun when I take it out but I don't feel as confident in terms of terrain and speed. 

The versatility of the tailgunner really is remarkable. It manages to be smooth and precise in it's turns without being picky the way the super 8 is. Carving is pretty much the only riding style where I would take super 8 over the tailgunner, but even that isn't by that wide a margin.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Thanks steeznuts - that was the type of info I was looking for. How's the Tailgunner in chop, chunder and uneven terrain? Does it blast thru tracked out pow? Where would you rate the stiffness. How does it do in moguls?


----------



## steeznuts (Dec 8, 2018)

> How's the Tailgunner in chop, chunder and uneven terrain........blast thru tracked out pow


Yeah its a f'n genius at those things, all the usual freeride board upsides are there...Stiffness is a smooth 8/10 and the nose is a small amount softer than the tail. Overall the construction is light and burly.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

steeznuts said:


> Yeah its a f'n genius at those things, all the usual freeride board upsides are there...Stiffness is a smooth 8/10 and the nose is a small amount softer than the tail. Overall the construction is light and burly.


Awesome thanks. If you've ridden a Flight Attendant and can compare, that'd be great, but the tailgunner looks pretty tempting to me. I like blasting thru the chop that noobies fear. ?


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I ride a 153.5 yup and just got my GF the 148 TG. She really digs it so far and we've even done a few tree runs at jay with it. 

She's regular and I'm goofy and I think I'm about 20 lbs over the suggested weight for that board. That said, I might still give it a rip just to see how it rides. Just comparing the two boards, the nose on the TG has more rocker/early rise and is much bigger. The board also feels stiffer to me just looking it over. 

We did a few park laps and did a few jumps and she hit a few boxes with it too. 

I think I need to try it out this weekend if I can muster up riding it regular or swapping the bindings around.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

WigMar said:


> I really appreciate the s camber. The camber under the tail gives more power and control when you need it. I feel more confident charging both steeps and trees on the Tailgunner than on my 166 Flagship. The float from that massive nose is really really good still.


Interesting. Looking at the Flagship and PYL. Comparing the Tailgunner to the Flagship, which would be better for skidding turns when riding with the kiddos? By better I mean easier on me. thx.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

My Flagship is a 15/16. I've heard they've gotten softer and have that spoon nose now, but my Flagship is harder to skid around on than my Tailgunner. I'd rather have the Tailgunner on a crowded resort day as well.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

WigMar said:


> My Flagship is a 15/16. I've heard they've gotten softer and have that spoon nose now, but my Flagship is harder to skid around on than my Tailgunner. I'd rather have the Tailgunner on a crowded resort day as well.


Thanks.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I followed @smellysell's lead and bought the split! I didn't want to have another season get truncated by disease. I got the 162, even though I ride the 166 for resort and cat situations. I figured smaller skis would be easier to manage, and I want to keep my back country riding mellow. I'm planning on lapping a bunch of low angle trees with it, so some extra maneuverability won't be amiss. 



smellysell said:


> Snagged the split. Have a lot of other shit I need to buy now! [emoji23]


Tell me about it! What skins did you go with? Do you have a beacon and all that?


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

WigMar said:


> I followed @smellysell's lead and bought the split! I didn't want to have another season get truncated by disease. I got the 162, even though I ride the 166 for resort and cat situations. I figured smaller skis would be easier to manage, and I want to keep my back country riding mellow. I'm planning on lapping a bunch of low angle trees with it, so some extra maneuverability won't be amiss.
> 
> 
> Tell me about it! What skins did you go with? Do you have a beacon and all that?


Our guide at Silverton when I was there recommended Voile or Black Diamond skins, and to stay away from G3. Guy was a backcountry rider, so took his advice and found a new pair of Black Diamonds on ebay for "cheap" and couldn't be happier. 2 of my buddies have G3 and both hate them. Another friend is happy with his Voile.

Probably my favorite purchase has been my Rossi XV poles. Extra long handles for side hills and fold up small and fast.

Haven't gotten a beacon and friends yet, planning on taking an avy course this fall and then we'll see. Don't plan on getting into real crazy stuff on the split, but you never know. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I was looking at some G3 skins, glad to know I should pass. I'll look at those Rossi poles, cause I need some of those too. 

I'm also planning on taking an avy course this fall, but I want to stay well away from avalanche territory anyway. At least until I get some experience and more back country friends.


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

ridethecliche said:


> I ride a 153.5 yup and just got my GF the 148 TG. She really digs it so far and we've even done a few tree runs at jay with it.
> 
> She's regular and I'm goofy and I think I'm about 20 lbs over the suggested weight for that board. That said, I might still give it a rip just to see how it rides. Just comparing the two boards, the nose on the TG has more rocker/early rise and is much bigger. The board also feels stiffer to me just looking it over.
> 
> ...


Did your ever try riding your girls 148? What size are you?

I'm 5'9" 155 with 8.5 Burton Ions. Would the 148 be too undersized for me? 154 is sold out.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

jsil said:


> Did your ever try riding your girls 148? What size are you?
> 
> I'm 5'9" 155 with 8.5 Burton Ions. Would the 148 be too undersized for me? 154 is sold out.


I would email signal and ask. I'm 5'10 170lbs. I've ridden her board on groomers and thought it was fine. It's pretty wide and if you look at the 148 and compare specs to the 153.5 yup you'll see it is wider and has more EE.

You're just going to have very little tail.


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

ridethecliche said:


> I would email signal and ask. I'm 5'10 170lbs. I've ridden her board on groomers and thought it was fine. It's pretty wide and if you look at the 148 and compare specs to the 153.5 yup you'll see it is wider and has more EE.
> 
> You're just going to have very little tail.


How would you compare the yup vs the tailgunner? I'm really looking for a board that still rips groomers but is a dream in tight trees / pow.

EDIT: Nevermind, Jake from Signal responded super fast... he said, "It's too small for you at 5'9. It's not wide enough and it'll feel real short."


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I'd trust them on it tbh. It was more like a novelty for me to ride it, but I'm only a size 8 boot.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

jsil said:


> Jake from Signal responded super fast... he said, "It's too small for you at 5'9. It's not wide enough and it'll feel real short."


I like riding it big as well.


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

Yeah, going to skip and try to snag a 154 post-season.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

jsil said:


> Yeah, going to skip and try to snag a 154 post-season.


Put up a wtb on facebook or on here. Ya never know!


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

WigMar said:


> I like riding it big as well.


Did you end up getting a split too?


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

smellysell said:


> Did you end up getting a split too?


Yup, I got the 162 split. Didn't want to have to learn a new board in the backcountry.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

jsil said:


> How would you compare the yup vs the tailgunner? I'm really looking for a board that still rips groomers but is a dream in tight trees / pow.
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, Jake from Signal responded super fast... he said, "It's too small for you at 5'9. It's not wide enough and it'll feel real short."


I ride a Weston Backcountry which is very similar to the Tailgunner. It can rip the groomers and it's definitely a dream in the pow and trees.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

Got 2 days on my new 166 Tailgunner in Crested Butte this weekend. (6’5, 240, 11.5 boot +15/-12 regular, road it with falcors and k2 thraxis boots) Up top wasn’t open but 30” of fresh on low angle glades, cliffs. Deck floated like a champ, I was able to get some clean lines on a few short steeps (300-500 foot) and the nose floated effortlessly, I found myself leaning forward to pick up some speed. I loved carving it on groomers, I found it had an incredibly satisfying barrel roll like edge transition at speed. What I was most impressed with was its manners in chopped out snow and the rutted outs from the pow fields. I’m struggling to explain it but it was the best example of longitudinal stiffness but torsional flexibility I’ve been on. I could bomb through the ruts and the deck plowed on but didn’t buck me around, I have a 164pyl and if I’m flying through that type of terrain I expect to lose a tad of control/contact as the stiffness bounces the deck a bit, this maintained contact by flexing along the bumps but the edge hold and maneuverability was phenomenal. I didn’t get into too many trees but did love the setback for the pow moguls I was in and dodging little saplings. Rode like a 158/160 which was great when making quick decisions on turns. I was very impressed for a deck of its size how quickly it would change directions, almost felt like it was reading my mind.

I threw small to medium kickers throughout the day, tough to judge the pop with how soft it was but the landings were very stable with deck even bailing me out of a few jumps into bumps 

All in all the best $200 I’ve spent on a long time


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I've been waiting for the 166 to sell out, but I could resist the urge no longer! Just got another Tailgunner to keep in reserve. I got lucky with a coupon and got it for $169! Seemed like a safe bet with how much I love this deck. Let it snow!


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

WigMar said:


> I've been waiting for the 166 to sell out, but I could resist the urge no longer! Just got another Tailgunner to keep in reserve. I got lucky with a coupon and got it for $169! Seemed like a safe bet with how much I love this deck. Let it snow!


Want a backup split too? [emoji23]

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

WigMar said:


> I've been waiting for the 166 to sell out, but I could resist the urge no longer! Just got another Tailgunner to keep in reserve. I got lucky with a coupon and got it for $169! Seemed like a safe bet with how much I love this deck. Let it snow!


Well now i feel ripped off at $200!


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

smellysell said:


> Want a backup split too? [emoji23]
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


A 166? Intriguing... 

Save me from myself brother.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

WigMar said:


> A 166? Intriguing...
> 
> Save me from myself brother.


Yeah, 166.

Fixing to buy split number 3, seems excessive! [emoji23]

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

The Sierra is on sale too. I put it in my cart and it came to 235 shipped. 

Looks like a solid all mountain board. Actually had some edge tech traction bump thingies. So strange that they didn't really advertise this board or send it out for reviews. It's probably a sleeper at that price. 

The bigger wow is under 300 as well...


----------



## philky (Dec 17, 2021)

I'm looking at the Tailgunner 166, Wow 161, and Omni 158 on the Signal Clearance page. I'm 5'10 and 150lbs with shoe 9.5. Honestly looking for a decent powder board cuz I already have 2 other all mountain/park boards. Any recs between the 3?


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

philky said:


> I'm looking at the Tailgunner 166, Wow 161, and Omni 158 on the Signal Clearance page. I'm 5'10 and 150lbs with shoe 9.5. Honestly looking for a decent powder board cuz I already have 2 other all mountain/park boards. Any recs between the 3?


The Tailgunner is just too big for your weight; my powder deck is a Weston Backwoods 167w (similar to the Tailgunner), but I weight in at 200#. I'd bet you're weight is at the bottom of the range for the Wow, but if you're a strong rider and young enough that you're going to put on weight, then maybe the Wow will work for you. The Omni looks like the best size for you, but the least powder oriented of the 3 boards. Shoot Signal an email, they usually respond quickly.


----------



## philky (Dec 17, 2021)

Jimi7 said:


> The Tailgunner is just too big for your weight; my powder deck is a Weston Backwoods 167w (similar to the Tailgunner), but I weight in at 200#. I'd bet you're weight is at the bottom of the range for the Wow, but if you're a strong rider and young enough that you're going to put on weight, then maybe the Wow will work for you. The Omni looks like the best size for you, but the least powder oriented of the 3 boards. Shoot Signal an email, they usually respond quickly.


thanks for the info! i chatted with a rep on the site and he said its definitely too big for me. I might settle for the WOW at 161 but even thats kinda pushing it. Also looking at the Spring Break Powder Racer 2021 @ 154 as well now.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I would not get the omni as a powder board. 

The wow might be fun if you're riding in wide open areas but I think it's also too big for your weight. Tg is wayyyy too big for ya.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

@WigMar and others...

Do you think the Cartel X would be too stiff for the tailgunner? I'm debating just selling my malas because the spam rode awesome with the Xs and I'm wondering if the TG would as well.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

ridethecliche said:


> @WigMar and others...
> 
> Do you think the Cartel X would be too stiff for the tailgunner? I'm debating just selling my malas because the spam rode awesome with the Xs and I'm wondering if the TG would as well.



I ride mine with falcors + thraxis and find it to me a very nice combo, I’d think cartels and falcors are similar in stiffness


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Just heard Angry say he's got a Tailgunner waiting for testing! Hopefully he gets some pow.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

WigMar said:


> Just heard Angry say he's got a Tailgunner waiting for testing! Hopefully he gets some pow.


I went for a hike on my XV the other day, and it was the first time I'd wished I had the tailgunner. Deep mashed potatoes, couldn't get going fast enough to keep the nose up on the XV. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

WigMar said:


> Just heard Angry say he's got a Tailgunner waiting for testing! Hopefully he gets some pow.


Colorado sure could use some snow...


----------

